# weather forecasts



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

has anyone any suggestions for good longer range weather forecast websites. Looking to turn east or west from Dunkirk on Monday? :? At the moment it looks as if it will be better down South which is not where we had planned but.....


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Meteo France


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

http://www.weather24.com


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I use weatheronline when abroad, usually I bookmark the page in the 3G Kindle.

Mike


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

As mentioned Meteo France is a good one for France. Also found this one the other day http://woozor.fr/meteo-gratuite-10-jours/meteo-de-paris-en-france_62_6463_fr.html

I often use zoover for 14 day forecasts (Although nobody can truly forecast that far ahead acurately).

I just google "weather for town name" followed by the word zoover.

Or bbc 5 day forecast does most major towns and cities.

Google maps also allows you display the current weather all over the map of Europe or zoomed down to a local level


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Accuweather have good coverage and do a 25 day forecast but as BarryD quite rightly says nobody can accurately forecast that far in advance.

JohnW


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

This is our favourite , you need to click on Europe at the top I think but just enter name of town and you can get up 25 days.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/gb/kettering/nn15-6/weather-forecast/325046

Mandy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

mandyandandy said:


> This is our favourite , you need to click on Europe at the top I think but just enter name of town and you can get up 25 days.
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/gb/kettering/nn15-6/weather-forecast/325046
> 
> Mandy


Thats quite a good one thanks.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just checked out Isle of Wight as this is where son is working for the summer , flippin heck compared to the rest of the uk for June it is tropical. :lol: :lol:

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/isle-of-wight-va/23397/daily-weather-forecast/336264?day=21

Hope he has plenty of factor 50 with him, he usually ends up one big blister :roll:

Mandy

Awwwww nooooo, that's in USA, sorry folks stop packing now!!!1

That's more like it

http://www.accuweather.com/en/gb/cowes/po31-7/daily-weather-forecast/323626?day=16
:roll: :roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Check out www.zebsholidaydestination.com and go somewhere else. :roll:

Based on recent experience you'll get your own share of sunshine *and *mine . . . . in exchange for all your bloody rain!! 8O 8O

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We use meteofrance as others have said and we have personalised it click on the more details for your area below the displayed weather.

That allows us to set the town and get a good forecast for the next few days delivered every morning foc before 8.00am.

It works for us!

Dave


----------

